# St.Clair county



## jut10 (Apr 23, 2014)

Nothing for me yet this year. anyone else in st clair find anything???


----------



## shroomunster (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm in Troy, been out daily looking for any sign. The may apples are slowly coming in, no false morels yet. I'll be out sometime today.


----------



## jut10 (Apr 23, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## jut10 (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## jut10 (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## jut10 (Apr 23, 2014)

tryed to post pics of a couple tiny morels i found today but it didnt work out&gt;but anyways i found about 10 small ones so there starting to pop in st clair


----------



## ace (Apr 25, 2014)

Anybody ever hunt the kaskaskia river banks?


----------



## grumpy7233 (Apr 26, 2014)

Went looking today near Freedom Farm and didn't find any. Saw a lot of may apples but they weren't really too tall. Let us know if anyone has any luck in St. Clair county.


----------



## shroomunster (Apr 19, 2014)

Few more may apples and 1 false morel. Looks like some cotton like fungus is starting up on the ground close to the base of some elms. I'll get to looking in a couple of days . From Troy


----------



## nissankoiki (Apr 27, 2014)

live in Belleville Illinois and I have been hitting the woods alot and have been having great luck. I am hitting the Kaskaskia river bottoms today as well. I will keep you posted but they are out : )


----------



## nissankoiki (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi guys. I live in Belleville Illinois which is in ST.Clair county. I went out today from 11 am to 1 pm in one of my usual hidden treasures and found 83 total with the biggest yellow being a 5 inch head. All in all id say they are defiantly out here and the fever has just begun. Good luck fellow hunters. I would post pictures but I don’t now how the url thing works to add them


----------



## jut10 (Apr 23, 2014)

Today was a great day for me and my buddie, had one of the best hunts in my life in millstadt,we found 200 plus med. to large morels from 12 to 2. found them 2o feet off the creek bed in a wet area with a lot of young tree growth. Happy Hunting everyone the time is now! ......anyone know any good recipes??


----------



## nissankoiki (Apr 27, 2014)

Millstadt it amazing I was born and raised there. I went out and found 57 blacks with the stems all about 4 inches tall and another 23 yellows all good size. Jut10 thats a good find. there are alot in the woods right now. plenty of water.


----------



## shroomunster (Apr 19, 2014)

Walked a couple of hours this afternoon. Found 10 very tiny blacks and nothing else. Will go back out again Thursday. 
Location I found them in was on the lower hillside in the washout area from the rain. I'm in Troy!


----------

